# Looking for a breeder in SE Michgan



## LaNatalia (Jan 29, 2013)

Grandview Goldens in Howell Michigan. We got Izzy there (dob 12/17/12) and she is the best puppy ever. Family raised right in there home and so so pretty! Check them out on. fB: facebook.com/grandviewgoldens


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

delete post.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If I am seeing this correctly on k9 data, they bred this girl well before she was two. She is still too young for clearances and she has had two litters.

Millstones-Grandview Forever in Blue Jeans
Pedigree: Millstones-Grandview Forever in Blue Jeans

There appear to be at least two kennels with this name. The one in Howell owns the girl listed above.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Tahnee GR said:


> If I am seeing this correctly on k9 data, they bred this girl well before she was two. She is still too young for clearances and she has had two litters.
> 
> Millstones-Grandview Forever in Blue Jeans
> Pedigree: Millstones-Grandview Forever in Blue Jeans
> ...


In one of those litters, the male was underage too.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> If I am seeing this correctly on k9 data, they bred this girl well before she was two. She is still too young for clearances and she has had two litters.
> 
> Millstones-Grandview Forever in Blue Jeans
> Pedigree: Millstones-Grandview Forever in Blue Jeans
> ...


That is so sad, she was bred at like 10 months old and again at about 17 months old.... So not ok.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Not sure of locations but this is a starting point. You will still need to vet each breeder, looking for OFA/PennHip for hips, OFA for elbows, hearts done by a veterinary cardiologist and eyes checked annually by a veterinary opthamologist. oFA final clearances for hips and elbows are not available until the dog is at least two years of age.

Golden Breeders Resource


----------



## Marieg814 (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow! 2 litters before she is 2? Why would someone do that? Thankfully we have found a little boy and we will bring him home Mothers day  Very excited about this! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Glad to hear you found someone you trust.
I was going to suggest you contact the Fort Detroit Golden Retriever Club's puppy referral contact...it's on their website. There are two ladies who handle puppy referral and they can give you a list of breeders with current or upcoming litters. They were very, very helpful when I was looking last spring/summer.

Out of curiosity....are you comfortable telling which breeder you decided to go with?


----------



## Marieg814 (Apr 16, 2013)

That is exactly what I did. FDGRC (Carol) referred me to Sharon Mudgett in Midland that had 1 little boy left. We went this weekend to see him. I think her kennel name is Gold Hills. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marieg814 (Apr 16, 2013)

Here he is 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandview Goldens (Jul 1, 2015)

Tahnee GR said:


> If I am seeing this correctly on k9 data, they bred this girl well before she was two. She is still too young for clearances and she has had two litters.
> 
> Millstones-Grandview Forever in Blue Jeans
> Pedigree: Millstones-Grandview Forever in Blue Jeans
> ...


***This information is partially correct. Paris was one year old shy of a few days having her first litter and just over a year and a half having her second. She was examined by our veterinarian(s) and was in their care thought her breeding life and has never been part of a kennel life style. She also had her prelims done before both births. She has since been spayed and lives a wonderful lap dog life with us on our 10 acre property along with our additional 6 dogs. If may be helpful in the future if you inquire with the breeder themselves before posting such negative information on the web. I'd be happy to produce any number of referrals from families whom have adopted from us over the years. 
Grandview Goldens


----------



## Grandview Goldens (Jul 1, 2015)

***This information is partially correct. Paris was one year old shy of a few days having her first litter and just over a year and a half having her second. She was examined by our veterinarian(s) and was in their care thought her breeding life and has never been part of a kennel life style. She also had her prelims done before both births. She has since been spayed and lives a wonderful lap dog life with us on our 10 acre property along with our additional 6 dogs. If may be helpful in the future if you inquire with the breeder themselves before posting such negative information on the web. I'd be happy to produce any number of referrals from families whom have adopted from us over the years. 
Grandview Goldens


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Grandview Goldens said:


> Paris was one year old shy of a few days having her first litter and just over a year and a half having her second....


So.... how come you were in such a hurry to breed this dog? And back to back litters all before doing OFA's? 

Other thing - and this is a pet peeve of mine. But the word "adopt" does not apply when you are purchasing a puppy from a breeder. Adopt is what people who go the humane society or golden rescue or animal shelter do.


----------



## Grandview Goldens (Jul 1, 2015)

Tahnee GR said:


> If I am seeing this correctly on k9 data, they bred this girl well before she was two. She is still too young for clearances and she has had two litters.
> 
> Millstones-Grandview Forever in Blue Jeans
> Pedigree: Millstones-Grandview Forever in Blue Jeans
> ...




***This information is partially correct. Paris was one year old shy of a few days having her first litter and just over a year and a half having her second. She was examined by our veterinarian(s) and was in their care thought her breeding life and has never been part of a kennel life style. She also had her prelims done before both births. She has since been spayed and lives a wonderful lap dog life with us on our 10 acre property along with our additional 6 dogs. If may be helpful in the future if you inquire with the breeder themselves before posting such negative information on the web. I'd be happy to produce any number of referrals from families whom have adopted from us over the years. 
Grandview Goldens


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Grandview Goldens said:


> Paris was one year old shy of a few days having her first litter and just over a year and a half having her second. ...She also had her prelims done before both births.
> Grandview Goldens


I can't imagine why one would resurrect this thread, a puppy having puppies prior to one year of age (intentional breeding) & then following w/ a second still before the age of 2. Pre-lims (preliminary report) are not clearances.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Grandview Goldens said:


> ***This information is partially correct. Paris was one year old shy of a few days having her first litter and just over a year and a half having her second. She was examined by our veterinarian(s) and was in their care thought her breeding life and has never been part of a kennel life style. She also had her prelims done before both births. She has since been spayed and lives a wonderful lap dog life with us on our 10 acre property along with our additional 6 dogs. If may be helpful in the future if you inquire with the breeder themselves before posting such negative information on the web. I'd be happy to produce any number of referrals from families whom have adopted from us over the years.
> Grandview Goldens


So, basically, what I said was true. Bred twice before she was old enough for clearances, which is age two for hips and elbows.

It does like she did get actual clearances, which is not always the case when bred on prelims. On this forum we have seen numerous examples of dogs bred on prelims, and then failing when they go for final clearances.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Grandview Goldens said:


> ***This information is partially correct. Paris was one year old shy of a few days having her first litter and just over a year and a half having her second. She was examined by our veterinarian(s) and was in their care thought her breeding life and has never been part of a kennel life style. She also had her prelims done before both births. She has since been spayed and lives a wonderful lap dog life with us on our 10 acre property along with our additional 6 dogs. If may be helpful in the future if you inquire with the breeder themselves before posting such negative information on the web. I'd be happy to produce any number of referrals from families whom have adopted from us over the years.
> Grandview Goldens


Bought not adopted... and there is never a good reason to breed underaged dogs.


----------

